# Pirates raided: the invasion of Commorragh



## Commander Invictus (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi there!

Quote: 
"Four thousand standard years after the Fall of the Eldar, in the time that Mankind calls the 35th Millennium, Commorragh underwent its greatest ordeal since its founding. The slave Asdrubael Vect had risen, through pure guile and murderous ambition, to become the Dracon of what he later named the Kabal of the Black Heart, when the elite forces of the Imperium of Man mounted a full-scale invasion of the Dark City."

....500+ marines dropping into the dark eldar city..., mixed with all the political intrige that would make Bischmark blush! Sounds like a story for a novel or two! ;-) Any thoughts?

Cheers from Amsterdam!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Something like this already happened I believe, it's in the latest Dark Eldar codex.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

It could definitely make a good SMB novel. We need more marines vs eldar anyway in this series. 
So far we have SM vs Orks (3x), Sm vs CSM (4x) and SM vs Necrons (1x), SM vs Daemons (2x) and CSM vs Orks (1x)


----------



## Karthak (Jul 25, 2010)

Apfeljunge said:


> It could definitely make a good SMB novel. We need more marines vs eldar anyway in this series.
> So far we have SM vs Orks (3x), Sm vs CSM (4x) and SM vs Necrons (1x), SM vs Daemons (2x) and CSM vs Orks (1x)


If we get marines vs eldar, I hope it's dark eldar. I never enjoy any of the stories where marines fight craftworld eldar. I always cheer for the craftworlders, and the marines always win.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The Imperial invasion of Commorragh would make a very interesting SMB novel. The only issue I imagine would be that most of the intrigue occurs from the Dark Kin's perspective rather than the Astarte's - considering the entire invasion was just a ruse by Vect in order to weaken the dominance of the Eldar noble houses.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> The Imperial invasion of Commorragh would make a very interesting SMB novel. The only issue I imagine would be that most of the intrigue occurs from the Dark Kin's perspective rather than the Astarte's - considering the entire invasion was just a ruse by Vect in order to weaken the dominance of the Eldar noble houses.


I'd say that still makes for quite an interesting story. Portraying a mere slave's rise to power makes for an interesting series I think.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> I'd say that still makes for quite an interesting story. Portraying a mere slave's rise to power makes for an interesting series I think.


I meant in regards to it being a _SMB_ novel rather than a regular one.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I meant in regards to it being a _SMB_ novel rather than a regular one.


Ah, the type of novels I hate from GW. XD


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd prefer a series of books like in the fantasy series that focus on the rise and sometimes fall of the influential characters (Sigmar, nagash, Malekith) and Asdrubael vect would be high on the list for 1 of these.


----------

